# Fluval Aqua Life & Plant LED?



## REDSTEVEO (22 Jul 2015)

Hi All,

I am still on the hunt for a set of LED Lights to replace my 4 x 54 Watt T5 Tubes. Has any one seen or tried out these Fluval LED''s? I have seen them on various sites for anywhere between £230 and £240. Just wondered if anyone has seen them or tried them out.

Has anyone seen better for around the same price?

Cheers,

Steve.






http://fluvalaquatics.com/ca/produc...rum-performance-led-strip-light/#.Va-jx2Mn1cA


----------



## BigTom (22 Jul 2015)

We have these over the plant sales tank in work... they're OK I guess but not adjustable, a bit out-dated and I much prefer the look you get from dense matrix LEDs like Kessils. You'd probably want a couple of the Aqua Lifes to replace your T5s, and for that money I'd much rather buy a pair of A160 Tuna Suns. There are probably numerous other options out there for the same sort of money that will look better.


----------



## REDSTEVEO (22 Jul 2015)

Hi Big Tom,

Thanks for the reply, I am sort of limited to what LED's I can look at or buy. The missus has insisted that she does not want anything mounted above the tank or suspended from the ceiling, and the Fluval LED's look like they would fit nicely under the smoked black lids on the ledges at either end of the tank.

Any suggestions apart from the Arcadia Stretch which I have already looked at?

Cheers,

Steve.


----------



## BigTom (22 Jul 2015)

I'd probably take the TMC Aquabars over these if you need something long and flat to hide away.


----------



## alto (22 Jul 2015)

Given your tank depth (I think it's 130cm x 55 x 65 height), look for "high intensity" LED  ... Current USA has the Satellite Pro +  & might be worth some inquiry, TMC's AquaRay Horizon would likely suit the missus but I don't see a tile size that would work (also the freshwater version may still be "unavailable" & can't tell if it's any more "intelligent" than the AquaBars) though again may be worth enquiring after ... like Big Tom I'd choose the AquaBars over the your other 2 mentions.

There are some very nice looking "slim-line" tank mounted LED luminaires that you might be able to "demo" (& convince the missus)


----------



## tigertim (22 Jul 2015)

i have the 30/36 " ones...they are adjustable.....find them absolutely spot on....plenty of high quality light to grow whatever...


----------



## REDSTEVEO (22 Jul 2015)

alto said:


> Given your tank depth (I think it's 130cm x 55 x 65 height), look for "high intensity" LED



Alto,

You are correct with the dimensions for the tank.

I know nothing about Lux, Lumen or PAR ratings so when people start talking about these I just glaze over I'm afraid. I do know about Kelvin rating because I knew about that from when I used to keep marines. 

You mention high intensity..these are the rating from the Fluval website for the 46 inch version of this LED.

46 Watts
3475 Lumen
7827 Lux
5200 Kelvin
696 LED's

Does that sound high intensity enough?

Cheers,

Steve


----------



## Ryan Thang To (22 Jul 2015)

BigTom said:


> I'd probably take the TMC Aquabars over these if you need something long and flat to hide away.


i would definitely use aquabar again. good price and nice result for my hi tech


----------



## Lindy (23 Jul 2015)

I too love aquabars and they are available in white and colour option. you could have a few under your hood and a mix of white and colour. Each individually dimmable with addition of dimmer for £13, one needed for each bar.


----------



## JohnC (23 Jul 2015)

i use aquabars a lot but am currently, eagerly awaiting my current usa satalitte + pro.


----------



## REDSTEVEO (23 Jul 2015)

JohnC said:


> i use aquabars a lot but am currently, eagerly awaiting my current usa satalitte + pro.



Hi John,

I have looked at these and I have to admit they do look good. I saw them on Amazon for 243 US$ for the 36" to 48" version. I read some of the reviews on Amazon, some people give them five stars others only two stars, can be gimmicky, and not very programable? and others disagree, so not sure.

Where have you ordered yours from and how much was it?

Cheers,

Steve


----------



## JohnC (23 Jul 2015)

I ordered mine from an ebay seller after asking dr fosters for a international shipping quote as their base price was the same. they came back with an additional $340 dollars for 3 days UPS as their only option!!

The ebay listing with shipping and taxes came to around $300 dollars. make sure you are looking at the listings for the planted + pro too as the planted + is a lesser version about the equivalent of an aquabar. 

See my thread on a 90cm LED lighting upgrade for more details of my musing. They are a sponsor on plantedtanks and the guys there rate them very highly.


----------



## REDSTEVEO (23 Jul 2015)

While I am waiting to make a decision on which LED light I am going to get I have been making some adjustments to the 4 x T5 54 watt tubes I have got at the moment.

First of all I have taken out the Guisemann Aqua Flora Tubes and replaced them with the original Eheim Daylight tubes that came with the aquarium (Eheim Incpiria 400 litre (130cm x 55 x 65 height)

Now I have made some adjustments to the timers for each light so now the settings look like this:

Front 2 Tubes

Monday - Wednesday - Friday - On at 2pm and off at 4pm
Tuesday - Thursday - Saturday - On at 5pm and off at 6.30pm

Rear 2 Tubes

Tuesday - Thursday - Saturday - On at 4pm and off at 8pm
Monday - Wednesday - Friday - On at 6pm and off at 8pm

So the lighting period looks like this:

The rear tubes and the front tubes will be on for a total of 4 hours but only together for a total of 1.5 hours between 5pm and 6.30pm for Monday - Wednesday - Friday 
The rear tubes and the front tubes will be on for a total of 5.5 hours, but only on together for 1.5 hours between 5pm and 6.30pm Tuesday - Thursday - Saturday

No light on Sunday.

Confused? So am I but with all four lights on at the same time with the reflectors fully downwards I think there will be too much light and I am concerned that if I don't get the ferts right I could be heading for trouble..

The aim is that for three days of the week, i.e. Monday, Wednesday and Friday the lights at the front will be on longer than the rear lights and vice versa on the Tuesday, Thursday and Saturday.

Can anyone see a problem with this lighting period?

Thanks,

Steve.


----------



## GlassWalker (23 Jul 2015)

Back on the Fluval LEDs, I have 5 of them in total now, although only one is a freshwater version. I had used that on my old Roma 125 (liquid carbon + ferts) with good results compared to the 2x 20W T8 standard. Since I closed that tank, the LED bar is now growing marine algae really well, perhaps even better than the marine version.

Would I recommend it? Not new. They're overpriced for what you get. You can see them advertised used for a significant saving where it becomes more interesting. I only got one new as part of a bundle with a tank, the rest were used. The Arcadia Classica previously mentioned would be a lower cost option in a similar style. I prefer the lighting of the Fluval since it is more diffuse, with many lower power LEDs than the fewer higher power ones of the Arcadia for example.

Not quite the same style, but look up DSunY on ebay. I have one of those sets over a marine tank, but they do freshwater versions too. These are relatively thin and passive cooled through a large heatsink area so they are silent. You don't want to cover them with a lid though to ensure they have enough airflow to keep cool. I hung mine but you could improvise some other mount if necessary. The controller lets you adjust the lighting on 4 logical channels. For example, I set a fast ramp of all channels in morning with a good blast around noon, whites dropping off into early evening, with blues holding out longer at low intensity for night viewing. Depending on your tank shape and desired coverage, you might like to double up like I did to get better front-back lighting. A single strip in the middle could leave dark edges at the top front/back.


----------



## REDSTEVEO (24 Jul 2015)

Thanks Glasswalker,

Not covering the lights is not an option for me I'm afraid, I need the top covered in case my discus jump out. Doesn't happen often but having experienced it, once is enough.

Cheers,

Steve


----------



## GlassWalker (24 Jul 2015)

I've lost fish due to jumping before so fully understand. However it is the airflow I'd be concerned about with any LEDs in a confined space. Maybe consider the Simply Aquaria DIY mesh lid?


----------



## JohnC (25 Jul 2015)

I've also got to have glass covers to avoid jumping fish but also to minimise heat loss in the colder end of the house. I tend to use a combination of ada hooks (massively overpriced bends of metal) and tempered glass from a glazer (i had a cat which liked jumping onto them). that allowed me to just mount the aquabars flat on the glass for minimal look (you can see that in the top link in my sig Brighid Sleeps).


----------



## REDSTEVEO (25 Jul 2015)

John so your U.S. Satellite + pro cost you 300 U.S. Dollars of an eBay seller and then you had to pay 340 U.S. Dollars to get it delivered?

Steve


----------



## REDSTEVEO (28 Jul 2015)

tigertim said:


> i have the 30/36 " ones...they are adjustable.....find them absolutely spot on....plenty of high quality light to grow whatever...


Thanks,

I am having a really close look at this Satellite Plus Pro LED Aquarium Light Fixture with 24-hour Timer Wireless Control.

I have found it on Amazon for $294.00 or £188.46 sterling. I just tried to order it but got a message telling me they can't ship it to my address in the UK.

Does anyone know where it is available on sale in the UK?

Cheers,

Steve


----------

